# New rules hit New Zealand fishing industry



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Tough new rules for all fishing vessel operators who employ foreign crews in New Zealand’s waters are now in force. The changes come from the Ministerial Inquiry into foreign chartered vessels (FCVs), which recommended that the Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment should strengthen its monitoring and enforcement arrangements. ‘The changes will mean better protection [...]

Click to read the full news article: New rules hit New Zealand fishing industry...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

